# elk outfitters in colorado or wyoming



## 24on48hunting (May 11, 2010)

I'm wanting to take my father elk hunting in the fall of '11. Anyone on here had any good experiences as far as outfitters go? I don't know where to begin looking really. I would like to hear from personal experience


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (May 11, 2010)

I have a good friend of mine that is an outfitter in Colorado.  I have not booked a hunt with him yet, no fundage yet.  I can get in touch with him and pass along the information.


----------



## 24on48hunting (May 11, 2010)

Thanks, that would be great


----------



## gcbobcat (May 11, 2010)

Check out JT Nunn at Bar-Nunn hunting in Wyoming.  He is in the southeast part of WY near Laramie.  bar-nunn.com  I have had good experiences with him.  He takes a select few hunters every year.  Success rate is good.  Your opportunity to hunt will depend on the draw.  His hunts are on private ranches that he leases.  I recommend him.  If you talk with him tell him his "Atlanta connection recommended him.


----------



## Hardwood (May 11, 2010)

My cousin outfitts out of Montana. His website is Montanaelkhunting.com    Ask for Kurt and tell him Chad sent ya.


----------



## dwhee87 (May 12, 2010)

Tom Folley in Windsor, CO. Hunts private leases in Area 8, along the CO/WY border, about 4 hrs NNW of Denver. 970-566-5103. Will do drive in, base camps, horseback, whatever you need.


----------



## godogs57 (May 12, 2010)

It all depends upon how much you are willing to spend.  I would stay away from the $1,500 outfitters if you know what I mean because all you will have is a beautiful week long camping trip. I would also stay away from Colorado.....by the second day of gun season the elk are in another zip code if you are hunting national forest, which is where 90% of the outfitters work. Wyoming has a better situation. Better hunts, with a decent chance at a decent bull? $5000 range on private ranches. Would definately opt for an opening week hunt over anything else. Good chance at a good bull? $8500 -$10,000 on private ranches.


----------



## 7dawg9 (May 12, 2010)

*colorado*

Vannata Outdoors in Steamboat Springs has a 17,000 acre private ranch. Elk hunts run around $5000. Ask for Chad Bedell to guide you.


----------



## woofman (Jun 29, 2010)

Good friend John Howe runs Capital Peak Outfitters out of Glenwood Springs, Co.I hunted with him once so far. Great hunt, missed good bull. Friends have had great success. Check out capital Peak Outfitters.com. Good Luck!


----------



## sixgunner (Jul 21, 2010)

I have used BattlePass Outfitting in Saratoga WY. They treat you like family and have very good success. Web site is www.battlepassoutfitting.com They offer mulie, antelope and elk (cow and bull hunts). Tell them the pistol shooter from Ga. recommended them. I don't usually use the same outfitter more than once, just because I like to go to different places, but  I will be back there for my 3rd year  in just a few months.


----------



## ventilator (Jul 21, 2010)

Dave Nelson in Sheridan, Wy has the best operation ive ever been too. Lots of elk and Deer. His place is called Nelson Outfitters. www.nelsonoutfitters.com


----------



## ben300win (Jul 21, 2010)

Call Roy Hutt of Little Cone Outfitters. 970-327-4620. I have hunted with him twice. Very good hunt on private land in southwest colorado. His guided hunts are 2500.00 and he includes food and lodging. He has power at camp but no water as of yet. He has 11 seections of private land so about 7000 acres. I think he may have a few openings 3rd season of this year as well. The Summit Tree Stand guys lease all of the achery seasons every year so it is a great place. 

Also Wyoming elk Outfitters is a good guy to deal with if you are looking for a more rugged hunt. Kurt is a great guy. 

You first need to decide if you want quality or qunatity before deciding which hunt you want to go on. Wyoming has adrawing system that allows you to buy a preference point only from now till september 1st. Either way I would buy the point to help you along. 

Ps. I shot the 5x5 in my avatar with Roy on my second hunt. Shot a 4x4 on the first hunt. Most of the time wyoming has better quality bulls.
There have been some 350 class bulls killed on Roys place, but they are not the common bull shot in colorado's  over the counter areas.


----------



## QuackAddict (Aug 12, 2010)

I am part owner of Avalanche Outfitters in Redstone, Co.  We offer fully guided and drop camp hunts for elk, mule deer, bear, sheep, goats, turkey, and upland birds.  Check out our website at www.redstonestables.com or send me a PM.  Please let us know if we can help you book a hunt and would glady provide you with a list of references.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Aug 12, 2010)

ben300win said:


> Call Roy Hutt of Little Cone Outfitters. 970-327-4620. I have hunted with him twice. Very good hunt on private land in southwest colorado. His guided hunts are 2500.00 and he includes food and lodging. He has power at camp but no water as of yet. He has 11 seections of private land so about 7000 acres. I think he may have a few openings 3rd season of this year as well. The Summit Tree Stand guys lease all of the achery seasons every year so it is a great place.
> 
> Also Wyoming elk Outfitters is a good guy to deal with if you are looking for a more rugged hunt. Kurt is a great guy.
> 
> ...



How hard is it to draw tags in Roy's area of Colorado, or is this an area, where you can buy tags over the counter?


----------



## Hawken2222 (Aug 12, 2010)

Just like ben300win suggested, I would also Recommend buying PP's for Wyoming.  They are on sale until September 30th.  Elk are $50.00.  I will be purchasing my third this year.  I think max points right now are 4 or 5  not real sure.


----------

